# Bedding



## huzy99 (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi, I am just sorting out my new loft for my breeders but I am struggling with what to use as my deep litter system bedding. Anyone got any tips/advice?


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

You may want to try aspen bedding.. but it may be hard to find in bulk.

Each has its drawbacks.. some use pine shavings.. but I would make sure they are well aired out before use.. as the sap smell can irritate the lungs. 

Another is pellet pine.. it is a pellet and heavy, but when moisture gets in it it turns to saw dust and keeps things dry.. not sure how easy it decomposes .. as that is all part of the deep litter system.. have natural decomp of fecal matter.. 

Corn cobbs have been used, but has shown to have bacteria fungal growth . 

IMO. Deep litter on a litter leaf rich dirt floor is where you get the microbes to turn the fecal matter back into soil.. like a compost pile.. it has to be turned regularly and then cleaned once a year . 

I would look into how chicken keepers successfully do it.


----------



## huzy99 (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi thanks for your reply, have you had any experience with using wood pellets?


----------

